# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh Part 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
        thanks for new home rachel hope you are well,

little wolf i am sure time will fly by and you will be pregers before you know it, keep your chin up honey 

hi jambo i know cant believe celtic got beat by dunfermline, if only wee had won! never mind hope it is a draw or a hibs win today.
hope your scan goes well on wed, is it an early morning one? i am in at 11.30am for consultant appointment so may see you there. 

ozzie hope you are relaxing, put your feet up and watch footie on telly but dont let it stress you out too much 

camsmum i am in for scan monday 8am, are you in early for your scan too? i am going with my mum as we are going shopping after it, managed to take day off work (holiday though), so i may see you there, oh just realised is tomorrow, weekends go too quick! I have brown hair and a furry jacket, not sure if i will get on before tomorrow morning so if you are there and recognise me say hi. Was it the new wimpy homes you looked at? i live in dunbar, i had a look at them but didnt like them either. There are lots of houses a couple of years old for sale round here just now, the miller and persimmon and bryant ones are the nicest, rest not as nice. Good luck house hunting.

yoda hope you are well. 

hi fiona how are you?

gill hope you are well honey.


hi to everyone i have missed, i have to run going to my wee cousins birthday party today (hes 4) and am not even dressed yet, have been up since before 7am as well, dont know what i have been doing!

take care,
                twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just quickly signing in - in the middle of things, will post later!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

jambo & twiggy i'm staying as far away from the game as possible, i cant trust myself to watch & not get stressed.

camsmum how are you? hope your scan goes well.

twiggy good luck with the scan.

will post later when i am trying to keep myself away from teletext!!!!!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

just wanted to ask a wee question, i only got 7 follies but my ovaries are still a little uncomfortable, more so when i put the pessary in. is it because i have my feet up all the time? has anybody else had the same & does it ware off itself of should i be doing anything, don't want to sound like a worry wart but as dh is at the football ive got to much time to think to myself. any previous experiences of 2ww would be great to hear.


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Huge congratulations Jane, you must be over the moon. What a fantastic Xmas pressie. Take care.
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone,

just back from house hunting in haddington! Found a lovely one but it is £440000 and I'm not sure I can really afford it!!!
hi twiggy- yes it was the wimpey and persimmon ones i was looking at! my sil stays in a miller one down there and is trying to persuade us to move there too....did you go to the fireworks displays? We went down for them and were really impressed by the community spirit and friendliness around there plus I grew up near abeach and it would be nice to be near one again.
My scan is at 10am so I doubt I will see you   Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow and you have a nice shopping trip!

ozzie- my ovaries are still a little sore today but nowhere near as sore as they were yesterday. thankfully my swelling has gone down a little as well, I was finding it difficult turning over in bed and getting out of chairs until today but am much more mobile today. i'm not sure if it was partly to do with the walking around so much yesterday or not! i hate the pessaries! horrid messy things!!! how is your swelling?

jambo - i am taking two weeks off too although I don't run around all day at work, if I did what you did for a living I would DEFINATELY take the two weeks off! 


omg, I am having the best day! i have just sat with my feet up and watched dh hoover and dust the living room and now he is cleaning all three toilets withiut me even having to nag him!!!!! fantastic   he has yet to think of hoovering the stairs though. 

hope everyone else is well and having a lovely relaxing sunday!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Just popping in to say hello.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.  

Little Wolf thinking about you - hope you are ok   so sorry about your tx must be really difficult for you just now.    Anyway just wanted to let you know.

You were asking about my next scan.  Its on 8th Dec so we'll see what happens then, due to start stimms.

Hi to everyone else   , Twiggy have a nice time at the party    

Still no side effects for me (not that I am complaining) from Burselin - hope its doing the job!!

Love Yoda XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

Not sure if you are aware but you can buy Orange Fertility Friends Wrist Bands £2.99  from Mel & Tony 

We can recognise each other in the waiting room   or if we ever have the meet up.

Luv Yoda XX


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

AAARRGH! I was supposed to be on long protocol but then 2 weeks ago they decided to change me over to short... but forgot to update my notes! I went on Friday, waiting hours in the snow for a rare bus, and found they couldn't help me cos my notes still said give me drugs for long cycle. I am in the middle of a placement so if my af shows up at the wrong time I now have to go long protocol which means missing loads of classes next term, which can get me chucked out. Praying for my af to come after Dec 7th and that they will let me change back to the short cycle.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Clarabel

How frustrating!!!! I would have to say their admin is far from organised, not only did they loose my DH blood, (he had to provide another one) but I was supposed to be on short tx too, turns out on long one anyway,  in addition to this they havent provided me with enough needles etc either left an angry message on the phone, needless to say they didnt call me back     . I am very annoyed with them at the moment.  

I  hope your AF turns up soon  Clarabel arggggggggggghhh  .Some of the people who deal with the admin need a rocket up their *r*es


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

was supposed to go for pre-clerking and clerking today - but we still haven't paid!!!  Always get the information "Just do it the next time you come in". Okay .... hope they put it on the record, not that we do get a reminder by mail!! 

Saw Dr Mary today about the laparoscopy and then to the other area to get an appointment. They would have had the 20/12 but that was too close for my family coming around and Christmas, so we decided to take the next one - 17/01/06 with Dr. Tey (sp?).

Quite quickly done, so I may actually back on the IVF track in Spring, who knows??

Hope everyone else is doing fine here. 

Ozzie, Camsmum & Jane, keep your embies warm and the feet up!!  

Camsmum - We arrived at 8:30am at EFREC and left about 10:20am - may have seen you!!  

Clarabel, what a chaos!!! Hope your AF comes soon so you can do the short cycle.

WHEN do they actually put you on the short cycle? Never got that option.... 

Yoda - hope your injections are still okay and that you won't have any side effects. How can we purchase those wrist bands btw? 

Twiggy - When are you going to have your next scan?

Hugs to ye all.

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42324.new.html#new

Little Wolf remember when sending the £2.99 via the donation button pop in your name address in the message field, stating that the money is for a wrist band and also put your FF name down too - this will allow Mel & Tony to link up thee donation to you.

Hope this helps.

Appointment not that far away Little Wolf. It'll be here before you know it. 

My jags still going ok.....................watch this space. 

Hiya to everyone else - how are thoses embies girls 

Luv YodaXX


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all 

I was in hospital again today to have a scan and blood taken. Apparently I definately have ovarian hyperstimulation so I have to go in for scans and tests daily , drink three litres of water a day and (yuk yuk yuk) pee into a measuring jug and monitor how much I pee!!!!!!!!!! It's so funny, but also quite gross I suppose! I rang DH and told him he might want to buy a new measuring jug for the kitchen on the way home from work.   If it doesnt get better I have to go into hospital and have a tap put on my stomach so they can drain the fluid out. I also have to have blood thinning injections everyday. ........... 


.........amazing that I'm going through this when last time I got pregnant it only took two minutes and the only discomfort involved was sleeping in the wet patch  !!!!   Sorry, TMI! 


Yoda- glad the injections are going well. Have you not burst into tears for no reason yet? Is DH being extra nice to you? No bruises? Hang in there, you'll be stimming before you know it.   Only a week and a bit to go! 

Little wolf- I didnt pay until two days before d/r started. The nurse said that was fine and just to pay it whenever was easiest for us. Great news that you don't need to wait to long! No doubt christmas and the new year will make it fly by even quicker ad you'll be moaning about injecting on these boards before you know it!  

Clarabel - so sorry to hear about the mix up   Is there no way you could explain to your tutors what is happening? Ae they unsympathetic to it all? I will be thinking of you, here is a come on AF dance for you!           
Let's hope she turns un before next Thursday so you can be well on your way. I suppose if you did start then it would be great timing for you as your classes wouldn't be on over christmas?

Ozzie- how are you doing? are your ovaries still tender or have they calmed down a bit now? thinking of you, I hope you have those feet up.....are you sick of daytime tv yet?    I am!

Hi to everyone else, twiggy, jambo , jane (how are you and those embies doing? ) , moira. 

Tracey.
x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

clarabel hope everything works out for you, i know not everybody understands what we go through.

glad the injections are going well yoda hopefully your rant about the hospital admin is also a sign your af maybe on its way!

camsmum you sound like your having a time of it, my ovaries are still a little sore but that may be due to the fact i am sitting on the sofa with my feet up all day, heaven help me if i move unless i need a pee, i know hes right but i' bored the 2ww feels long enough without having to put up with daytime tv. all those channels on satelite tv & i still cant find anything to watch. dh forgot to put the computer on this morning & i give myself a hernia it the best of time trying to reach the plugs so i wasn't even going to attempt it today. can you tell i'm bored i'm starting to ramble & my phone bill has gone through the roof.

hope everybody else is well.


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi everyone

Oh cansmum, poor you! you will hopefully be ok. when i was in hosp there was another girl who had ohss too and she only had to stay in 1 night. It is good they are giving you a lot of scans and injections. I didn't get those. You really don't want a tap in your tummy- trust me i had it done twice! 
Hope you feel better soon

Fiona


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Little Wolf, I have surgery booked for early Feb to have my tubes removed. Dr Thong said if they can't remove them, he will clip the ends. They discovered the hydro when I was on the stimms and I thought they would cancel my cycle, but they went ahead and needless to say it failed. The docs have said that the surgery will improve our chances by 50%. I am really scared and it does seem really final, but I am happy to go with the Docs on this one. 
Moira x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi guys

Ozzie my ovaries are still sore now but then I guess they are now working away feeding my little embryo(s!) I've found that if I try to do to much they get sore and I take it as a reminder to rest.

Camsmum I hope drinking all that water and getting regular scans sorts out the OHSS.

Clarabel how annoying I hope AF turns up went you need it to.

Little Wolf Dr Tay is lovely he was my consultant at the Infertility Clinic and he also did my EC

Moira   well it seems if the Docs think it will improve your chances then that is what you must do  

Yoda, Twiggy, Jambo hope you are doing ok.

Well I still cant quite believe that I am actually pregnant! I had been feeling sick for a couple of days before test but it has definitely got worse especially in the evening or if I have an empty stomach but I am pleased to have some symptoms to remind me that it is real. I am also getting quite tierd too, was at work today then thought I would do some xmas shopping and I am absolutly nackered now - note to self dont work all day and then try to do shopping - early bed for me. I am so glad that I've finished with those messy pessaries, last one for me tonight.

 

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jane 

  You lucky thing

Check your 7 week scan date on your signature honey   must be all the excitment.  I'm sooooo jealous of those symptoms.

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Mix ups shoud not happen. I don't think it's actually the clerical staff however. I'm a nurse and really the medical and nursing staff are responsible for patient notes.

I know this'll sound daft as I've had three previous cycles, but what's the difference between a long and short cycle? Each time I've downregulated for two weeks minimum and then til a Thursay then the next lot of injections for about ten days. Is that a long or a short cycle?

Thanks

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls only have a minute as have used all my break reading your posts, i will come back at lunchtime to update you on yesterday.

have to run speak soon,
                          twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

jane good to hear you are well, if a bit tired. its strange everybody who conceives naturally would find it annoying but everybody on this board would be glad off almost all pregnancy symptoms (hope that made sense).

jambo i was told if my af was irregular i would start dr on day 2 of af but as i was regular i started on day 25. i think it is just that if you are irregular starting on day 2 means they can control your cycle better. although i started on day 25 i was dr for about 4 weeks before stim's because of the cyst drainage they decided to do.

camsmum hows the daily trips to the hospital? hope everything is going well.

hope everybody else is well, i'm away back to watch the trisha show then dig out all my old friends dvd's yipee!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello am back,

ozzie put your feet up and enjoy trisha and friends, how you feeling honey?

jambo cant help you on the long/short cycle question, sorry. how you doing? shock results at weekend eh.

hey yoda how you getting on honey?

jane good to hear you are well honey, it must take a while to sink in, enjoy it honey 

moira good luck with op, hope it helps you honey.

hi fiona how are you?

little wolf good luck for the laparoscopy honey.

clarabel sorry they stuffed up honey hope it all works out for you.

hi camsmum yes went to fireworks display was good. £440 k is expensive although haddington is alot dearer, i do like living beside the sea as i grew up there and have been used to it. I lived at poppyfields miller homes where is your sil? i live just round the corner now in a persimmon.  If you are down visiting sil and fancy a coffee and a chat give me a shout. Hope those embries are burrowing in 

ok i had scan yesterday was 1 follie 17mm by 23mm was dr rana? not sure if thats right, again. He saw something and got another guy in tall with glasses. They said that is a part of womb lining that hasnt thickened as much as the rest, told me not to worry too much and that if i get a period (they hope not) then i have to go in for another scan at the end of it to see if all comes away. So not sure what to think told me yesterday was fertile day although opk has been negative for last 4 days? i have consultant appointment tomorrow at 11.30am if any of you are about, can any of you think of any questions i could ask, i am trying to make a list as can never think of anything at the time and dont want to miss anything important. ok have to run lunch is over,
        twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Girlies  

Ozzie sounds like your having a nice relaxing time of it  how are you feeling??

Jambo I'm not really sure about the short cycle either they said I was to go on it, then they seemed to change their minds.  Just called hospital now as not enough yellow needles and cleaning pads.  I have to collect them from my my GP, when I callled the GP they said I had to call the repeat prescription line!!! bizzare!  
It says d/r 14 days on my form I was given by the nurse, by the time I go to the hospital for my stimms it will have been 19 days - I am confused now.  Do you think that sounds about right??

Twiggy - your scan went ok then.... Hope the dreaded af doesnt rear her head    Did you mention IVF??

Little Wolf how you doin hun?  

Camsmum - how are you feeling today and change/symtoms ?  

Jane hope you are still doing ok - I guess you wont know it its twins or not until your 7 week scan.  How would you feel about twinnies ?     
Not really sure myself, keep blowing hot and cold on this it would be a hell of a lot of work - I already have 2 step children 13 & 15 who live with us.  I guess what will be will be. I'll need a nanny !!! aswell

Clarabel - how are things now??   I enjoyed my little rant about the mix - ups.   It's so annoying though.

Jambo - You''ll be fab at all this injecting malarky then??   I know what you mean about the nurses/doctors - I guess they are just overworked and underpaid, I would have to say there seems to be alot of time wasting at ERFLF I am always kept waiting and have even been forgotten about. 

My injections still going ok only the 1 little bruise is all this time and no symtoms yet.  Got AF today TMI yeah i know

Moira/Fiona/Gill/Stina (still not forgotten you hun)

Take Care all

Love YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi yoda i will ask tomorrow about ivf as have appointment with consultant, i have been trying to write a list of questions to ask as i can never think of any.

i would love twins but if you already have 2 kids to look after would be alot of extra work.

hope everyone is well,
                                    twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Hope I didn't make that sound the wrong way.  I would love them too - It's quite difficult to explain.  

I am feeling quite sad at the moment dh is wrapping himself up with his own kids and I feel alone.  Its a long story and without going into it all too much I dont get any help really from my parents.  They are split up and, I dont speak to my mum as she left me and my brother and sisters for another man when we were really small my dad brought all 4 of us up.

Anyway I've only told mil and fil as they are paying dont want to tell anyone else incase it doesnt work basically wouldnt get much help with childcare and sometimes find it tough with step kids.   sometimes they all seem to take me for granted.

Sorry feeling sorry for myself usually really happy but feeling really alone today.  Not much support from DH doesnt help the the fact he already 2 of his own kids and dh is 12 yrs older than me sometimes not a good thing.  So this is the reason maybe 1 would be best as dont get very much help at moment. Nothing would change help wise.  I so want my own baby/ies.  Get so fed up looking after children who aren't mine.. They didnt live with us when dh and I got married but now they do as they dont get on with their mum.  They are lovely good boys I just get so fed up with not being able to have my own.


Luv YodaXX

At least I got FF


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Yoda -    
Sound like your going through a bit of a downturn at the moment honey   These injections can really amplify the bad things in life can't they? 
Don't worry about offending anyone by saying you don't want twins, nobody here would get offended by that at all! Although I have spent the last few years adamant that I would love twins, I did panic a little on the evening on ET that it might just be too much for me to cope with! 

Can't offer any advice on the step kids front but DH is almost 10 years older than me so I know where you are coming from on that one- they just don;t get it sometimes! 

It is great that mil and fil are paying for your treatment, they must understand what you are going through if they are willing to do that? 

My house is now a complete state as I have been looking after three 7 year old boys for a couple of hours - I walked into ds's bedroom and the bathroom and felt like crying at the mess they have managed to make so I can only imagine how bad it must be for you with two teenagers! 

Try to stay cheerful sweetie- you are going through enough just now. 

Sorry to hear about your mum, I don't speak to my mum either and it can feel quite lonely sometimes.

Ooohh I'm trying to help but I don't think I'm doing much good   sorry sweetie! hope you feel better soon. You seem so caring on these boards, I've notice you always give replies to people and try and help them find their way to the correct boards (like you did with me!), I can't help thinking you will make a terrific mum  

Tracey.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

yoda

my dh is 10 years older than me & also has 2 kids of his own, i say kids but they are 15 & 18 now. they were 5 &7 when we got together & they have always stayed with their mum which is probably slightly easier but i know when i'm feeling low & especially at af time or when i was on dr injections i kept thinking he doesn't know what it feels like to think you might never be a parent & i question if he really would be disappointed if it didn't work, if it did how much attention he would pay to me & baby ect, but the way he is molly coddling (dodgy spelling i know) now & they way he is with my niece i know it was just the hormones talking.

dh does support me alot but he just doesn't show it to well at times, think he is worried about if it will ever happen too.

go & get yourself a big bar or chocolate & eat it all to yourself, usually works for me when i feel like that.   

camsmum - how are you today still recording your fluid  

goodluck tomorrow twiggy

hope everybody else is well, jambo, jane, moira ,clarabel, little wolf.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

my appointment's at 11 tomorrow so hopefully away before you're in at half past.

Am really looking forward to it as was supposed to start in June but ended up booking in for op rather than coming away with goody bag of needles and drugs!!

Having to pay for the first time...using my M & S credit card. I'll get £15 of vouchers for a three grand treatment!!!

Hope you are all looking after yourselves.....

J


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

I have just realised how totally sad I am   

I didn't like the layout of the chart they gave me for monitoring fluid so I've just redesigned it in excel and put some charts on it to show the difference between the amount I drink and the amount i pee over time!  

I think I might be missing work!!!!

I am getting sick of the house being untidy and floors not being clean but am paranoid about doing to much and don't want to hoover because I know if I got a bfn I would blame myself for hoovering! how silly is that! 

think I am going stir crazy. 

Jambo- you may laugh now but that £15 voucher might be buying you some nice M&S maternity knockers in a few months time! Good luck for tomorrow, you will soon be a member of the purple bag brigade! 

Ozzie- how sweetie, still got those feet up? It's nice that DH is molly coddling you! Hope he keeps it up- has he been cleaning the bathroom yet or is that taking it a step too far? (Maybe it's just my DH that doesn't know how to clean a bathroom?)

Twiggy- I was hoping miller would be building more in dunbar as they have a house style I really like- think its called the Dee, with the kitchen family room and sunroom all in one. There was one for sale there a couple of months ago but we didn't go for it. Kicking myself now, it had a great back garden, really long! 
Strange, what is happening with your opk tests   Maybe best just to make like rabbits anyway- I'll ring sil and tell her to put her earplugs in in case she hears any strange moaning coming from the persimmon estate!   Hope all goes well with the consultant tomorrow.

Fiona- does it hurt to have a tummy tap put in? what is the procedure? I ask because my levels are getting higher and I'm getting more bloated- starting to panic a little!! 

Moira- It is a scary situation to be in, you are right in that the doctors know best and it will improve the chances. hang in there   

Jane- helloooooooooo!! How is the little bump doing now? Crikey  I cant believe you went shopping after work- you know you can shop online don't you!   You must have been exhausted, especially with all the xmas shopping madness there seems to be going on at the moment. take it easy...you probably know this already but ginger is supposed to help the sickness, it worked for me anyway. Nairn's ginger oatcakes are quite good and have a fair amount of ginger in them that might help.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

oops.. forgot to say I have an appointmet (yet again  ) tomorrow at 9:15 if anyone else is around?


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Camsmum & Twiggy I am from Dunbar! Small world. My parents still live there. We moved to Port Seton 4 years ago because the travelling to work was a pain but its much better now they dual carriage way is open. 

Camsmum that is very sad re-typing your chart!  you must be bored or just going loopy on the 2WW

Yoda thanks for pointing out my mistake on my scan date. Your right the excitment has turned my brain to mush    Im sorry your feeling a bit down   you are nearly there. I understand the complications of step-families well, I have a step dad, step brother & half brother (plus a biological brother) and I love them all to bits like we are all biologically related but Yoda as a woman I understand your need to have a child of your own. By the way I was d/r for 19 days too its because they do the scan on the first Thursday after you have completed 14 days d/r

Not sure how a feel about twins. We dont have any children so if its twins this time then we might decide thats our family complete no more ivf. Since we dont know what its like to have one child we probably wouldnt know if its harder work but what bothers me more about twins is that there are more chances for things to go wrong. Oh, well I'll know in a couple of weeks if its one or two!

I thought I was 4 weeks + 4 days pregnant (!! still cant get used to saying that   ) based on 2 weeks + 4 days past EC and counting that as ovulation and in a natural cycle you would ovulate about 14 days after start of period so I calculated 4wks 4days. But spoke to a nurse and she said they dont decided how far you are until the scan. I dont understand how everyone can be differnent since you would think the embryos grow at the same rate.

Now everyone has been so down today lets think of xmas BFPs    lots of positive thinkning     

 
Jane
xx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Just been catching up on all your posts - you have been busy !! 
This is an emotional roller coaster isn't it !??!  

Well we are a bit "straighter" in the head now !! - a good alcoholic blow out with old friends ( didn't feel like it at the time, but then had a fab evening ...well 3am kinda of a evening !! ) and had a bit of "us" time.Can recommend venting your emotions by painting a wall and by buying a fab chair for the sitting room. Feel relief that tx is over, glad that the body is feeling better ... but v sad at times of course - blubbing and driving just don't go - not that I have much choice when the tears descend !! 

Made a few decisions, helped by a friend who has been through similar. Will enjoy Christmas, then are going to explore adoption and also will be seeking a second opinion at another clinic. Our friends were seen very quickly at one of the London clinics after IVF elsewhere and hey presto got a bfp - and she is 43. Soooo, just so that we don't look back in ten years and wonder why we didn't - there is no harm in running our notes by someone else. Watch this space !! 

ERI does seem to be increasingly dotty etc with paperwork etc..... and needles !! That was a bad blip in not giving you enough Yoda. What a hassle and worry. Did you mention number of days d/r ? I was 17 to 19 days d/r before stims. They say 12/14 days d/r then it is the next Thurs to start stims, hence the extra days. 

Will catch up with you all over next couple of days. Hope this post doesn't sound abrupt and all about me - sorry ! Expecting DH home from work shortly - got the fire on, a lovely peat smell and a good malt ready to pour - aaahhhh bliss !
Take care all,
Love,
Gill xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quick one before i go to clinic as am still at work

jane did you go to dunbar grammar? it is a small world isnt it, you are 2 years older than me so probably know each other alittle? 

yoda hope you are feeling better didnt take the twin thing the wrong way. hope you are ok

hi everyone else i have to run, speak later,
            twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya girlies

Feeling a bit better today.  Thanks for your lovely posts they were really needed last night.  Day 1 of my cycle yesterday - bad one    

Anyway got my orange wrist band through the post yesterday we should notice each other a mile away bright orange.   

Gill C so nice to hear from you again - I need a good blow out like that  seems to do the trick for me too.  Could have drunk last night but resisted the temptation.   
Hope you have a wonderful Xmas and can look forward to possibly starting the Adoption process in the New Year.  If this doesnt work for me I will be going down the same road.  There are so  many poor wee souls out there who need the love and security we could offer them.   Must have been good fun catching up with old student friends    You have definitly got the right idea about enjoying yourself hun. Lets face it life is too short.

Twiggy - hope you get on ok today - let us know sweetpea  

Jane thanks for letting me know about the 19 day thing - it now makes sense. Hope you are taking lots of rest   and dh is pampering you.

Camsmum - your post really cheered me up and at the same time made me cry.  I liked it when you said about you changing your charts   .  How are your scans going are you feeling ok??    The house work drives me nuts too.  I am really houseproud too any dirt dust drives me mad - oh and shoes lying around    Just you  get dh to do it all. Even the stairs  


Ozzie thanks for your post hun   you'll kind of know where I am coming from.  
How are you? any symtoms yet? maybe too early    Take it easy now!


Little Wolf -     

Moira, Fiona , Jambo      

Thanks guys  i love my FF   I know i'm sad but hey! 

Love Yoda (almost back on top form)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,

yoda glad you are feeling better honey, sorry i didnt have long to type you a long message, couldnt get my internet to work at home last night  it better be working tonight or else. I must get an orange wrist band how long did it take to come?



well as you know i had a scan on monday and had 1 follie 17mm by 23mm so should ovulate soon if not already. They said that i may have a polyp on my womb lining so if period comes then i have to go for a scan to see if have one or not, if i do then i will have to go in for a wee op to get it removed. I am just back from the hospital app with consultant, she said that she wants me to stay on clomid another 6 months! even though i have been on it for a year already. They explained risks with cancer etc on staying on it for longer than a year she said its my decision but not much else they can do for me. I asked that they put me on the ivf waiting list so at least i wont have to wait quite as long when clomid is finished (if it doesnt work) and she said that shouldnt be a problem. I have leaflets on ivf to read through but am back at work so have to go, am a bit depressed i thought we would be tryining something different as been on clomid so long and she said wouldnt stay on it longer than a year.   is very frustrating but at least i am on list now, i said to go on private and nhs lists she said private is about 6 months, hopefully this is correct and i can go straight onto ivf if clomid fails (which it is likely to).

thanks for listening to my wee moan. Have to run as am at work.
          twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh no Twiggy  

Another 6 months that'll be a year and a half by the time its all done.  I guess you are going to have to wait 6 months anyway to creep up the  IVF/ICSI lists.  I'm not sure if I would be happy pumping all those drugs into me   for  that length of time, however if the Dr recommend it then I suppose they should know  . Have you done any research on the internet for maximum term and long term effects of using clomid - maybe worth a try.    
Twiggy sorry to be so ignorant but do you not ovulate?  Would getting preg absolutely not work if you stopped clomid is this what helps you to ovulate??  Just wondered if you were to stop may it happen naturally??

Hope that little Polyop thinggy dissapears   and you dont need to get the op.

The wrist band takes about 2 days to come.

Dont apologise for "moaning" thats what we are here for keeping each other sane.

Hi everyone else  XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://infertility.about.com/cs/clomi1/a/Clomid.htm

Twiggy - check this out


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

twiggy i ordered my wristband yesterday but they are out of stock, hopefully have them back in soon. hope you don't have to wait long for ivf if it does happen naturally.

yoda - when do you have your scan?

camsmum how are you today written your xmas cards out yet   (sad i know but i've got too much time to think). are they really your wee embies on your aviator? i friend told me she got to see her's blow up on a screen before they put them back in but i was just told what cell & grade they were. what cell & grade were yours??

my computer was down today & so was my satelite tv   thank god for take a break!!!!!!!

jane how r u feeling! blossoming i hope

speak soon


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi All,

Twiggy - poor you, you must feel sooo frustrated and upset with it all. Good to know that you are on the IVF list as a fall back position, I only hope that it doesn't get that far. As for drugs in the body - I try not to think about that too much. Five tx's of messing about does worry me a little ... but then ?!!  Hope your polyp disappears of it's own accord. Are they like cysts in that they can just appear and then vanish ? Had one once on my left ovary which caused ovary not to work very well during 2 tx's. It is a minefield. Hope you are home now and feeling better.

Hi Ozzie - did you not get to see your embies before they were transfered ? Sometimes at ERI you get to see them and sometimes you don't, depends on which microscope they are using seemingly. Hope that the 2ww isn't too frustrating. This is my second week after test - have just had a mad spell of catching up at work and overdoing it there and now feel a bit restless etc. Have just, at last, typed labels for my Christmas cards - that is how restless, can't seem to settle to anything significant today !

Was very relieved to see that I could fit into my nice red skirt the other night, ( have put on a lot of weight with tx's ), that only the weight that I lost this summer was put back on and not any extra this time ..... so more stollen and mince pies, yes please !! 

Gill x


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone  

ozzie- yes, they really are my embies! the embryologist asked if I'd like to see them on screen and I asked if I could get a picture but apparently they don't have a camera yet soooooo i demanded that dh leave the theatre to get my phone from my bag, he did and took the picture of the screen with my phone.....then we very sadly texted it to everyone!! they were both four cell (can't tell so much with the one on the right), one was grade 1 and one was almost grade 1. the other three we got were not so good but fingers crossed that won't matter too much!  

I was at the hospital again today and the nurse asked me if I was back at work yet!!! I said no as i don't fit into my clothes, have been told to take it easy and would have to take my measuring jug in to record my 'outflow' !.do you think they really expect me to do that at work??

yoda - glad you are feeling more positive! i hate to sound like a cliche but it really is an emotional roller coaster this ivf lark. 
 

is anyone else watching test tube babies? it's on discovery home & leisure at 11:30 every weekday. i am hooked, although it is quite sad watching people get negative results, it showed a girl going through egg collection today which was really interesting for me as I was out cold for mine and missed the lot!

will post again later..after my very healthy (not) pizza!


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi again,
now full of pizza but to salve my conscience, I also had lots of salad  


twiggy -   you poor thing, it must be frustrating.  i have no idea what the effect of clomid are so excuse my ignorance! assuming the side effects aren't too bad though, at least you will have six months of ovulating and then can move straight to ivf, the waiting time is six months anyway so you would have to wait that long........sorry if i've got that wrong. hope u are feeling a bit better tonight. you never know this might well be your month anyway and you won't have to worry about it at all    

jane - wow, dunbar is obviously the place to be! i am waiting too find the results of my test next week to decide what to do about a new house. part of me wants to stay here in bonnyrigg as my neighbours are fantastic but i do really lie dunbar, plus we could afford a much bigger house there! jane, how on earth did u cope with this 2 week wait?! i was ok until today but now im starting to panic about it all. hope you and your embies are feeling happy, how is the nausea?  

hi gill - lucky you losing weight! have you got a chocolate advent calendar to start on tomorrow? how was your whisky last last night? the london clinic option sounds exciting, flights can be really cheap if you cacth them at the right time of day....oooh Gill, promise to keep us updated!


hi to everyone else, moira, clarabel where are you?

hi little wolf - how you doing honey?

I am stressing out tonight, i wasn't too bad until today but for some reason have started over analysing every littl etwinge in my body   not sure i can keep this up for another week, might have to buy some pregnancy tests to keep me going!   

can I have a bath do you know? i'm paranoid about everything at the moment!

T.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Camsmum

I would be inclined to have a shower.  I have read in the Zita West book to avoid hot baths.  I guess if its warmish it would be ok.

Personally though, I'll be having a shower - maybe Jane can offer her advice on this one having a bfp 

Yoda x 

Ozzie my scan for stimms is Thurs @ 08.10  hope it all goes ok  still trying to locate a yellow needle blooming gp say they dont have any and eri wont send me one.  Its their blooming fault!


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks yoda, that's what i figured but it would be really nice right now! will make do with yet another glass of water instead  

btw i have some spare yellow needles i could send you if u like?


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi everyone

I keep checking this thread to see how you are all doing and I keep my fingers crossed for all of you!

Tracey- I know what you mean about a bath v a shower but iwas in so much discomfort i did have a couple of baths.
Do you really want to know about the tap thing?.............
They told me it is a bit like having an amnio. Ok  if you are sure...... Remember i was at Ninewells so it may be a little different.
I was just in the ward where they have the scanning machine with the curtain drawn around as they need to know exactly where to put it in.
They rubbed a little local anaesthetic on my tummy then covered it with iodine, used the scanner to decide where to go, got a thing like a knitting needle and stuck it in, was told not to look but the doc spoke to me and of course i opened my eyes and saw it, they then attached a plastic bag to it to drain the fluid into and i had to lie while it drained out, they left the tap thing in and drained it the next day too.
I was really unlucky with the first one as it was very uncomfortable- think it was the position they had put it in, i could hardly move and had to ask for very strong painkillers during the night. Luckily they pulled it out the next day after taking  more fluid.
The second one i had put in was better- they knew how much pain i had been in with the first so they got a doc from another department to do the next one with a smaller used for catheters and it was much better in that i could walk around with it in and it didn't hurt. I had that one in for about 4 days and they just kept draining the fluid- about 13 ish litres altogether.
At the time i was fine and didn't complain about any of it but looking back i realise i was pretty poorly.

I hope i haven't scared  you because if you needed it you would be fine. I  really was so lucky for it to be happening as i was pregnant after waiting for so long. I  now have my baby boy and my baby girl-  this was beyond my wildest dreams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still can't believe it! 

Boy i have gone on tonight, sorry if i have bored you.
Fiona

PS there is a photo of my 2 in the gallery under miracle babies in their first year, look for Ewan and Erin


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

camsmum i had i bath on tuesday night but it was just warm as i was very cautious as well. i know what you mean about analysing everything. every time i feel something i think is that good or bad. its probably things that happen all the time but you notice them more when your sitting doing nothing!

feeling a little nauseous at times but i really believe its nerves, kind of the same i felt when i had to phone to see if any of my embies took.

i have an early response test but i wouldn't use it until next week as im not sure how early anything would show up? i'm also not sure how early i want to know just incase, im sooooo confused   

anyway heres some positive energy for everybody.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi fiona -ewwwww! that sounds just awful! thankfully my bloating seems to be going down a little- although maybe that is a sign that i'm not pregnant  thanks for letting me know though, best to be prepared! congrats again on your twins, you must be so excited coming up to their first christmas! don't forget the spare tape and to charge up the battery on your video camera the night before!!! 

ozzie - i was thinking of getting a first response kit too, i think it can show as early as 10dpo which would be saturday for us. i am getting butterflies in my stomach but not feeling sick really. my boobs are getting sore (TMI?) but then they always do at this time of the month anyway so i'm not reading too much into it. is dh still pampering you?

ahhh, I have just had some flowers delivered from two of my friends, bless them! they are fantastic!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

camsmum

dh is still doing all the house work & cooking but i'm bored, i know that probably sounds selfish but he is at work all day & i'm in the house alone. i hope it is all worth it    . my boobs have been i wee bit sore (well just the nipple actually tmi!) & then it goes away again. the feeling a bit sick may be lack of fresh air!! don't you just wish there was a do's & don't hand book for this, mind you ivf would have a much higher success rate if there was   . feeling emotionally vulnerable at times dont know if thats stress or all the hormones we have been pumping into ourselves? truth is not ever having been pregnant before i dont know what to expect or look for. mind you anybody who conceives naturally wouldn't know that they were pregnant yet so i guess it's just wait & see. i'm bored again i'm starting to ramble    .

how many days to go??


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

i just bought two first response tests and have hidden them from dh!!! i'm sorry but if it's going to be negative i'd rather find in on my own in the bathroom rather than someone tell me over the phone!  so i WILL be testing on sunday morning heeee heee heeeeeeeee

ozzie - i was feeling bored today too so started clearing out the study, i'm not sure how so much mess could have fitted into one room!!! if you like, you can come over and help tomorrow!!!!  

i am useless at thinking about symptoms...when i was pregnant with ds i didn't even know until i was 10 weeks gone (dh had been told he was infertile and i was busy finishing off my dissertation in cambridge and flying up to edinburgh every weekend so thought my lack of period was down to stress...never dreamed i could be pregnant!!!) so never really noticed any symptoms. I just feel premenstrual to be honest, a bit irritable, sore boobs......a zillion spots!!!!!

ozzie- go on test with me on sunday, you know u want to!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie/Camsmum

Don't be too disappointed if your pregnancy tests come back negative as I'm sure I was told by the nurses that the reason they take blood to test is because it's too early to test with urine.....

Good luck. Am wishing you both successful results

J


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls thanks for all advise,

i will come on tomorrow and speak as have to run am at work and got our christmas lunch/ night out today. Hope you are all well and will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

camsmum

i had already decided to test on sunday, if its negative i wont tell dh on sunday just incase it was to early, its bad enough my emotions being a roller coaster he has to be my rock, if its positive i'll be telling him straight away even if its 6.30 in the morning!!!

i'm sure my friend who had her blood test on a wednesday done her first test on the sunday or monday & there was just a very faint line but i will ask her which day it was, because if it was the monday i'm not sure there would be any point doing on the sunday (even though i want to do it now). plus the test says everybody is diffrent some people cant tell on day 10 of o/p. look at me making excuses already.

i am getting the same kind of symptoms as you sometimes sore boobs, irritable & for some reason larger boobs, thought it was all the rubbish i was eating but i'm still the same weight, must be the progesterone pessaries.

p.s i sorry i cant help with the cleaning but i really need to see the dna results on trisha    .

this is for us & everybody who is at some stage of there treatment just now.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi guys,
feeling very low today. the ohss has gone away, i'm fitting back into my normal clothes, hospital says there is no free liquid in my abdomen anymore........looks like it will be a negative. usually ohss stays for a lot longer than this if you are pregnant. jane wasn't looking very positive about it when i spoke to her but dr tay just kept saying it was too early to tell. crying in the car on the way home. just want to eat all the choccis in the advent calendars!


ooooo i hate this. why does it all have to be so difficult for us?
why are so many people getting drunk and getting pregnant from one night stands when we have to go through all of this just to get a negative


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

camsmum

which jane was it you were speaking to the wee one with dark hair or the younger one with the brown/ginger hair? there is a reason i ask honestly?

everybody's diffrent i would believe dr tay more as every pregnancy is different, people can be pregnant & still get periods so nothing runs to plan. keep your chin up.

spoke to kerry she done the test on the sunday night & thought there may be something coming through but wasn't very sure, it wasn't until the monday night it was a bit clearer.

i know what you mean about one night stands, but why mother nature allows druggies & bad mothers are allowed to get pregnant in the first place really get to me. children deserve a strong loving family who will look after them & we all are desperate to give our love to our own children yet we have an uphill struggle to achieve this. im not really religious but i do believe we are put through this for a reason maybe to make us stronger people but i just hope i happens for all of us in the end. mind you any sign of a negative result next week & i will think what i have written is a load of poppyc**k.

anyway i think somemore positive energy is required, please keep positive.       .

p.s my friend was fitting into her normal size 8/10 clothes for the first 4 months of her pregnancy!!!!! everybody's diffrent.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Camsmum

Thankyou for the Needles etc.......    this was really good of you- I have blown you some bubbles.    It saves me a lot of hassle you would never believe me if I told you how many calls/visits to gp to try and get a hold of 1 tiny yellow needle. Thank you  

I  would try not to worry at the moment .  I know easier said than done.  It will be too early to tell - Dr Tay will know better than the nurse. Whoever made you feel like that had no right during this difficult waiting time.    Why does there need to be free fluid??  

Are you still going to do the test Sunday sending a   dance

                     

I am wishing you all the luck in the world Camsmum stay    we are all here  

"Its not over till the fat lady sings" look what happened with the ec/et

Thinking of you 

How is everyone else today      Ozzie how is your 2ww 

Love Yodaxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi yoda

1 week into my 2w/w & i don't know how i feel    my af symptoms are always different so i cant compare anything to them.

i agree with what you said to camsmum about the nurse having no right to say what she did. i know she was probably trying to help but when things weren't going well with my stims jane clyne ( the little one) told me that they would probably cancel my cycle because it would not be worth doing a ec. two days later i had more nice big follies & everything went ahead, apparently i was just a slow developer (story of my life  ). so although she was trying to prepare me for the worst, it did not turn out that way & i spend 2 says feeling very very low.

how are the injections going? able to do the with your eyes shut yet 


hope everybody else is well.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

HI Ozzie

My DH does them at 7.30 every morning - yip weekends too  

They are going very well actually.  Just keep your fingers crossed for me on Thursday Morning 08.20 am

Your only 1 week in feels forever - you must feel even worse waiting - OMG I think i'll go mad   if I get that far   

I suppose then it'll be too early to feel anything yet..... Keep resting get dh to pamper you! I suggested this to my dh he just laughed I wish he wasnt so busy Self Employed.... I will just pamper myself then but eating pizza, cake, we're not allowed chocolate are we? Does anyone know if spicy is ok I love chilli, bolognese, fajitas etc will these be ok during 2ww Chinese ??

Anyway I am waffling now ...Good Luck let us know how you go..


Love Yoda XX

Get those feet up


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

yoda

why we not allowed chocolate.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie

I think its got something to do with the embryo not liking it - dont worry    to be honest we are not allowed to eat blooming anything 

List 

coffee
chocolate
diet drinks
green t
no  breathing in chemicals
bagged salad (as it could be washed in chlorine)
no unfiltered water.... Ozzie the list is endless, I persoanlly think its a lot of **** 

Zita Wests book is really good but full of dos and donts and for most people these are unrealistic!

If we stopped all of it there would be nothing left its just like the cancer thing we are told on one hand ok then 6 months down the line its not.  It really makes me angry   

Seriously I wouldnt worry yourself over it hun.

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.cancertutor.com/Pregnant.html

Luv YodaXX


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Stop worrying girls- easier said than done i know.

Tracey- ignore that nurse!!!! My ohss went away and then a few days later came back and was much worse because the pregnancy hormones had kicked in. When they scanned me there wasn't any fluid at that point either.

Chocolate? I ate loads in the 2ww and it didn't do me any harm but as soon as i had that positive result i couldn't look at chocolate for weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i love it!

Good luck girls if you go ahead and test. My test was 12 days after transfer and of course i still have the test!!!

Hi to everyone else

Fiona


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

See told you Ozzi nothing to worry about...  And look at Fiona    

Scientists  

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks fiona- i had forgotten that yours went way and came back again, feel a bit more hopeful now!

I don't think jane did anything wrong really, i was the one that said it probably wasnt a good sign and she was kind of non commital but was quite obviously feeling sad for me. It was the younger jane ozzie, not the one you had. she did say the ohss might come back so not to worry too much. 

I guess i was just panicking and overreacting a bit. want so much for this to happen and to have a bfp for christmas!!

yoda- thanks for the kind words. glad you got the needle, i had sent it all before i got your message about only needing the one but it's better safe than sorry. was no problem at all, i have plenty of stocks of all needles and syringes for some reason if you want some more! I also have some suprecur and clexane going spare.....hee hee i feel like a dealer!!

ozzie - thanks to you too  this bit really is the most difficult isn't it? at least with the treatment you know exactly what is happening but now we havent a clue!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie

I'm not trying to give you a hard time but I am a nurse working with young people with drug problems.

Several of my young people have children and are great parents. Please don't make the mistake of thinking drug user = bad parent. i know lots of bad parents who have never touched drugs!

I'm sure you'll be a great mum though when you get the chance. Good luck with the wait!

J


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

sorry jambo didn't mean to generalise, i was really thinking about the girl/lady who is a big time drug user who has had 4 kids taken into care & is now pregnant with twins which she says she doesn't want to keep she cant afford drugs & kids, kind of hurts a bit when you hear of somebody talk like than when we are struggling to have a baby.

anyway feeling a bit emotional today, woke up this morning not feeling to good at all,
i just pray its not my af on its way.    .

strange feeling in my stomach & i cant decide whether its going to turn into cramps or not.   also was really sore on the left side yesterday although it seems to have wore off this morning.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi ozzie-
i woke up in a terrible mood this morning too and started to cry bacause i'm so sure this hasnt worked!!! this bit is so difficult! Are you testing on sunday night or monday then, after what your friend said?

We were going to go into town today to see the german market and go on the ferris wheel but the weather is just awful!!! 

I'm trying to convince ds that he wants to see harry potter but he is having none of it. hmph. 

Are you having a hard time thinking about christmas? Normally i am sorted by now but I just cant get into it at all! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you have fantastic (if wet) weekends!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi camsmum

yeah very emotional today (hope its not a bad sign) still got strange feeling in lower abdomen, trying to convince myself its not the dreaded  . i'm always about 30-31 day cycle so i shouldn't be feeling like this but!!!!

i've not even thought about xmas yet & i'm normally really organised. hope i get some news to put me in the mood on wednesday.

p.s. i think i will test on monday, feeling to vulnerable at the mo to do it tomorrow.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Ozzie hope you are ok honey, could it be implantation pain? is it not a bit early to be getting af cramps? you never know they do say first signs of preg are similar to af signs, and emotions could be due to increase in hormones, keep your chin up, good luck honey 

jambo how are you honey?

Camsmum hope you are ok as well honey, glad you are feeling more positive, good luck to you too honey . Thanks for hug, yeh i think private list is just over 6 months for ivf so will be closer to this if clomid doesnt work, although i am not really happy about taking clomid much longer but if nothing else then i will. Dunbar isnt a bad place to live is nice and quite and v near beach and countryside which is great especially if you have kids. I was addicted to discovery health baby channel but thought it wasnt good for me so stopped watching for a while, test tube babies had stopped but it must be back on, i will def sky plus it as is a good programme.

hey yoda hows the jags going? how are you feeling? i think choc is something to do with caffeine and additives? i think chinese and spicy food should be ok we have to eat something we enjoy . Yoda thanks for clomid link i will go look at it now, yeh i havent been ovulating without the clomid so unlikely could happen naturally  at least they have put me on the ivf list now said the initial consultation is £100 so i said just to go for it, may aswell get the ball rolling. 

fiona i know if you listened to everything they said theyn wouldnt be able to eat / drink anything! although i have tried to cut out choc tea and fizzy juice, oh and better not forget alcohol. Hows the twins doing?

ozzie/ camsmum are you both testing tomorrow?? will be thinking of you  

I am on day 21 now but not sure if i ovulated, my temp was low and went up a bit this morning but think this is too late especially with the size the follie was on monday (17mm by 23mm) doc had thought fertile time would be sunday monday?? i hate all this not knowing, we have   everynight this week to make sure dont miss anything (sorry tmi) need a break tonight though am knackered! 

thanks for all your support, hi to anyone i have missed,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Yoda said:


> still trying to locate a yellow needle blooming gp say they dont have any and eri wont send me one.


I have to assume that this is because I have all the yellow needles in the world! I have been given 14 days of drugs and 56 needles and syringes!!

Sorry I'm being a bit boring at the mo, just nothing happening, sitting around waiting for af to kick off.

Judging by how many other names are stored in the autocomplete on this computer it looks like there are a fair few of you work at my office, too, so hi to anyone at BG Granton Waterfront!  Don't worry, passwords aren't stored and the names are now all gone, but last week I got a choice of about 7 names the computer thought I might be.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya  

Sorry havent been in for a while. I've been trying to distance my self because I've found reading all the symptoms etc making me worried.

Camsmum & Ozzie sorry you have been feeling down     I had a wee chat to my mum the other day and she said that even once you are pregnant every month you feel like the   is on her way. And I know my friend got pregnant naturally thought her period was on the way then she realised it was a week late. I would be cautious about doing a home test as I think Edinburgh do the blood test early compared to other clinics anyway so it might be too early. I wanted to have the extra few days of dreaming too. The last week of the 2ww is really tough but you are nearly there girls       By the way Im of the opinion that the pessaries confuse the symptoms giving you sore (.)(.), cramps and sicky feeling so its really not over till the fat lady sings. Have you got Wednesday off work? I had my test day off, there is no way I could have faced anyone or even manged to get any work done.

I cant remember who asked but yes I did go to Dunbar Grammar.

After the excitement of last weekend I've felt terrible worrying all week, what if things go wrong etc. But after a wee chat with my mum I feel much better. I've decided to enjoy this and be positive there is no point in worrying about what probably wont happen. Plus DH has conviced me that the docs didnt find anything wrong with me so there is no reason for it to go wrong.

Well I suppose I really should get dressed and go feed my DH!

Love and positive thoughts to everyone

 

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hiya,

Jane glad you are well, it was me that asked if you went to dunbar grammar, you must have been 2 years above me at school would prob know you if i saw you, it is a small world isnt it. Enjoy the rest of the pregnancy.

hi clarabel hope you get started soon. 


camsmum/ ozzie good luck if you are still testing today, will be thinking of you,  

hi everyone else hope you are all having a good weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya Twiggy

You were probably in my brothers year! so its quite likely we know each other  

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

hope you are well, seem to have gotten over my emotional day i had yesterday, dont know why i had it i'm putting it down to hormones one way or another.

does anybody know why i might be needing a pee all the time & it feels alittle warm (i  know tmi ) does this maybe symbolise anything other that i have yet another infection. still getting funny twinges in different places. i didn't do a test today so still in the dark.  

camsmum - hows thing with you? have you tested or thought any more about it?

clarabel did you get the visit you were expecting? 

yoda keeping fingers crossed for thurdays.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie

Glad to hear you are feeling better - it gets really hard at times......  I know the feeling  

I have heard that your pee gets stonger in smell colour etc if preg.  However if it has blood and is sore when it comes out its probably urine infection.  Try drinking even more water it will flush any infection out.  Hopefully it is a good sign    

Keep us posted - not too long to go now  

How are you Camsmum?  Anything on the ohss ? I have given your name  and Fionas  to Sugarpuff on the Nov/Dec cyclers.  The poor soul has the ohss and is looking for some advice.    

Hope you are all having a nice weekend weather has been quite rubbish and so dark at the moment  

I'm fine still d/r away still no symtoms horayyy!

Take Care All

Love Yoda x

Twiggy    Did you have a nice loving weekend then

Little Wolf not heard from you in ages   hope your doing good

Jane    only a couple of weeks till the first scan  

Hiya to everyone else.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, Ladies,

sorry for being quiet for such a long time - am in "hiding" just now ... the whole situation feels like a BFN although not going through the whole cycle ....

Had a bit of troubles with work as my boss thinks I now can just go back again - sitting 9-5 beside a pregnant girl... *gritting teeth*  Going to see my GP tomorrow and secretly hope he signs me off for 2 more weeks or so.... 

Received my orange wrist band yesterday and got my appointment for the laparoscopy/laparectomy - they offered 20/12 but my mom/sis/nephew arrive on 22nd and with an 8 yo there's no possibility for bed rest really... 

So my OP will be 17/1/06 - which will come earlier as days will rush by until New Year anyway. 

Hugs to you all - and don't be disappointed if I am staying in hiding for a while - have to sort out my emotions and all....  

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Little Wolf

Sorry things are still not good at work.  If your still not up to it the Dr should sign you off for a longer period, you are going through such a difficult time    and I am sure they will understand that - even more so as your tx has unfortunatly been delayed. it certainly doesnt make things any easier for you.  

I know it must be difficult but try and focus on 06    I am sure this will become your special year and hopefully for a few of us on here. 

There is nothing your work can do if you have been signed off by a Dr, perhaps you should look at other options internally of externally. D  You mentioned the possiblity of an internal job any joy?  I know you said you weren't enjoying your current job.  This made me feel really pooey too.

I do hope things improve for you and I can see why you may want to distance yourself for a while . Just want to say anytime you want to chat im me any time.  I have my laptop on most afternoons and nights my profile always looks like I am offline but i changed it to this. 

Look after yourself and remember FF are always here  

Love Yodax

Keep in touch


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks, Yoda! Made me feel better.

My boss was supposed to look into an internal transfer for the last 4 weeks but hasn't done anything - I get the feeling she doesn't want to do anything - she just wants me back in my job and do the phones as well.

Had a meeting with my union rep (that membership fee paid comes in handy now) who said that it should never have taken them 6 weeks to do something (I was signed off with stress for 2 weeks before our holiday and then was signed off for 4 weeks until tomorrow) so he's going to pull some strings for me.

Keep your fingers crossed for me on this one.

Also have a meeting next week with someone else for a possible job outside that company....



How's everyone doing for Xmas planning? I have some decorations up and need to write my cards soon .... just doing 4 - 6 hours studying each day so I am up to date for Friday for my practical module.... putting about 6 weeks' worth of studying into 2 weeks!!! I AM MAD!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW 

At least you have the rep they are usually really helpful..  Exams...... you are far too keen..  .  I remember doing my banking exams Financial Planning 1 & 2 about 2 years ago -then moved jobs into retail with my DH. I may go back into banking 1 day but they didnt reward me very well for my efforts - it was nice being part of a well known organisation but sometimes they take the 8888 

Good Luck with your meeting regarding another job.  

Been doing alot of shopping on internet for Xmas wrote some cards tonight.  Had my street Xmas night out last night.  Still dont feel Xmasey I think its with all this IVF/ICSI stuff, just cant seem to get into it.  Also not so cold outside at the moment.  Never mind still plenty of time left.

         

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you

XX YodaXX


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

HI EVERBODY

BACK TO WORK TODAY BUT KIND OF WISH I WASN'T
HAD REALLY RESTLESS NIGHT LAST NIGHT SO I DONE A TESY THIS MORNING

     

EVERYBODY SEND CAMSMUM POSITIVE ENERGY WE NEED SOME GOOD NEWS.   

I'M GOING TO SIGN OFF FOR A WHILE, TO GET MY HEAD ROUND THINGS. I WILL STILL POP IN TO READ THE POSTS TO CATCH UP ON WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE IS DOING BUT I MIGHT NOT POST.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ozzie hun,

it may be that you still get a  from the blood test - sometimes the home test kits are not accurate that early on! Keep my fingers crossed for you!!!

Yoda - it's not exams - just a practical module - it's a distant learning course in Sports Therapy i am doing and we only meet a tutor for a weekend during modules 3, 6, 9 and 12. Have passed "mid-term" exam in September with no problems, and the full exam will not be until probably January 2007 (they say to keep approx 1 year between module 9 & 12 as it's lots of practice you have to do in clubs etc during that time)....

Should be okay for this weekend though! 

Camsmum - any result yet


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long am still at work,

ozzie sorry honey but as little wolf said it may be too early, try not to loose all hope. i send you and camsmum lots of positive energy, hope it all works out for you                       

little wlf sorry you are still down honey hope doc signs you off and you feel better soon

jane am interested who is your brother?? (just give me a first name if you want) hope the preg is going well honey. 


hey yoda how are you doing honey?

hi to everyone else i have to run but will come back and speak soon,

twiggy xxx

was at eri this morning getting blood taken, asked the nurse how long ivf initial appointment takes to come through and she said 4 months (i am sure doc had said 4 weeks thats why i asked as was concerned that it would be when i am on holiday). Also nurse said private list is a year and doc had said 6 months, whos right?


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Ozzi Im realy sorry about your result     . I hope that it was too early to show up on home test       By the way I cant stop peeing so maybe its good news   

Camsmum did you test         

Little Wolf I hope you get your work sorted out soon thats the last thing you need right now and I hope the docs sign you off.

Twiggy my brother is Gordon, he is 25.

Yoda know what you mean about tx making you not feeling xmassy. Even now I cant seem to get my head round it.

Gill how are you honey? Any progress on the tx in London?

 

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All

Ozzie like the girls say it could be too early,  ... I truly hope it is and the test was wrong      .  I was really sad for you and dh today when I read this.  Its so difficult to know what to say.  All I can really say is that we are all here for you - I cant imagine how upsetting this is.        

Jane glad you are doing good  -  What I meant by saying I dont feel Xmassey - I just cant really get into the Christmas spirit - maybe its still to early.  Just with the tx, I've got this on my mind more than Xmas I sooo want it to work its kind of taking over my life.  Need some Santa dust or something.  Going down to Newcastle Xmas shopping with DH on Fri/Sat so this will hopefully help things along  

Twiggy - Iam going to be really honest with you, don't listen to the Drs, they told me 4 months turned out nine months before tx started.  I would double what ever the Dr tells you and this tends to be a more accurate figure.  This is why I will be so dissappointed if my tx doesnt work - I just dont think I could wait another 12 months I am sure I would go mad  

Little Wolf  Sports therapy - lucky you...Well done on passing those midterm exams, thats much more interesting than banking exams anyway, are you looking into doing a job with this qualification.  Good Luck  Really does sound interesting.    I would like to learn something new I enjoy working with DH but would like to learn something on the side. Used to want to be a midwife but cant really afford to stop working.

Camsmum - Hope all is well with you   

Take Care everyone  

Love YodaXX

Moira, Clarabel, Gill & Stina


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi

ozzie, sorry to hear about your bfn   jane did say they test earlier at eri than other hospitals so its not all over yet! what time are you going in for your blood test on wednesday? maybe i'll see you then? big hugs to you. hang in there!


yoda- i am starting to feel a bit more xmassy now but i think it is because i am trying to make myself think of anything other than this test on wednesday! bought some prezzies in town for dh today but think i wil have to take a couple back tomorrow as i don't think they will fit him. oh well another trip down george street! it was lovely and quiet today so i'm hoping it will be the same tomorrow. how are the injections going? how awful that you were told 4 months and you had to wait 12! still ,hopefully you won't need to worry about that anymore after thisrount of tx as you will get a nice juicy bfp for the new year!

little wolf- sorry to hear your boss has still not sorted things out. how annoying. lets hope your gp is sympathetic andsigns you off for a bit longer. great that unison is helping out. 

jane- hi honey, how is the bump? (and the peeing?!) 

twiggy-  hi sweetie, interested to know if you know janes brother! 

hi to everyone else.

i'm not going to bother testing because the ohss has showed no signs of coming back so i have all but resigned myself to a bfn. still, will wait to see what happens on wednesday.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just wanted to say good luck for your blood tests tomorrow.  I really hope we have two positive posts tomorrow afternoon.  

I don't want to sound like a lush - but just not looking forward to all those Christmas parties with no alcohol.  I think I'll happily do it if I'm preggers but it's so hard when there's nothing even in there.  Still, hopefully will be worth it!

All the best!!!

J


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long as am at work,

yoda doc told me once you are at the top of ivf list dont go back to the bottom to wait on next tx that you stay at top until get preg or give up what did they tell you? I am thinking of going to see a homeopathic guy to see if that will help, surely cant hurt while waiting. Dh went to see one and really helped hayfever when docs couldnt.

Jane i can think of a couple of gordons in my year, if he is 25 and went to dunbar grammar will def know him, what does he look like. I am sure one of the ones i am thinking of was an only child, but cant think if other one i am thinking of had a sister. 

ozzie / camsmum i will keep fingers crossed for you 2 tomorrow, hope it is good news.

jambo how r u hon

little wolf did doc sign you off? hope you are feeling better.

hi to anyone i have missed have to run,
          twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all,
in case i am too depressed to post tomorrow i just wanted to type a quick note now!

yoda: hope everything goes well with your scan on thursday nd you can start stimming! i forget is dh doing your injections? if so he will have to do one in front of the nurse on thursday.... my dh got performance anxiety when he found this out!  

ozzie: how are you doing? I'm thinking of you, don't give up yet!

jambo - you don't sound like a lush! i know exactly what you mean! dh opened some wine last night ans it is one of my favourites. it smelt sooo good, he is evil!

hi twiggy! you are naughty sneaking on during work I would never do that! (much hehe   ) are you feeling pregnant yet?!!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi camsmum,

good luck again for tomorrow will be thinking of you and ozzie honey.

I dont feel preg, not feeling very positive this month. I got blood taken yesterday to see if i ovulated so i will phone for results on thursday, hopefully i did as had a big follie. All this ttc is getting me down now. I mentioned that i started using that pre-seed stuff to nurse yesterday to check it was ok and they had never heard of it, which i thought was strange. The thought of another 6 months on clomid and a year until start ivf just seems so long when been ttc ages already, sorry for moaning girls.

i hope you are all well,

twiggy xxx

p.s i only go on at work on recognised breaks as they check how much we are on the internet


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

my GP signed me off for another 2 weeks for the time being - he is really great and I hope he will stay with my GP practice for a lot longer!!!

My boss is meeting her senior boss apparently on Thursday - but then I had more than once dates for their meetings and they never happen. Will check Monday how my union rep got along for me. 

Ozzie/Camsmum - LOOOTS of positive vibes so you get your christmas wishes tomorrow - .

Yoda - when are you going to do stims? 

Twiggy - keep my fingers crossed for the ovulation. Totally agree with the TTC thing ... the longer it is going on the less I really want to do the physical part.....   

Off to Holiday Inn Glasgow Airport Friday to Sunday for the practical weekend ... brain spinning, and I just don't get the Respiratory system (chemical side of it) .... hope my tutor will be lenient with me as I only had 2 weeks to study.... but usually they are... fingers crossed...  

Hi to everyone else.

Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi  

Camsmum and Ozzie I want to wish you both loads of luck for tomorrow                  Try and find something to do to keep your mind of it (I tried to go shopping but got snowed off)

Twiggy my Gordon has ginger hair, I have 2 other brothers one 20 the other 34. Now you have to give me some clues, do you have any brothers or sisters? I am too scared to log on at work cause all the computer geeks can find out which sites you go on.

I asked the nurse when I had my test if it didnt work how long we would have to wait and she said they are handing out ivf appointments for September now and I think the nurses probably have a better idea than the docs.

Yoda you are so lucky not to get any symptoms. So if you start stims this week you must be due to get EC a few days before xmas. Do you get xmas off so you will be able to relax?

Little Wolf Im glad you dont have to go back to work and I hope they get you a new job sorted before you do. Having a union rep invovled should help.

Well I dont know if its maybe I came of my diet and stopped going to the gym at start of tx but some of my clothes dont fit me already!! So feeling quite chubby at the moment and wishing I could tell everyone why. Im going to tell my gran after my scan but try to wait until after xmas to tell people at work (well my boss already knows) I am fed up of peeing now seems like its every hour! Im quite tierd too fell asleep when I got in from work. I know I sound like Im moaning but Im loving it cant stop smiling        There has been a lot of tough times for me and DH so we are not used to getting lucky. There has also been quite a bit bad news in DHs family recently so we are really looking forward to telling everyone and spreading the happiness.

Best of luck Camsmum and Ozzie we will be thinking of you.

Jane
xx


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Cansmum and Ozzie- good luck to you both! Will be thinking about you.
Love
Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

camsmum/ozzie thinking of you both, here is a last good luck

jane glad you are feeling well, i know who your brother is now was one of the ones i was thinking of. I still am not sure what you look like, cant think would def know you if i saw you. Well i have one brother who is 2 and a half years younger than me. My mum and her family have lived in dunbar forever and my mum and dad have lived there for 20 odd years. I have brown hair, quite skinny dont really know what else to say?? ask questions if you can think of any that will help. My dh is 6 years older than me so would have been above you at school, you may not know him. 

have to go have been called to work 

hi o everyone else, little wolf i am glad that you got signed off

take care everyone

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

been for my blood test, just have to phone after 12. woke up this morning with major   symptoms but it wasn't any surprise. it still hurts but i done most of my    on monday.

spoke to ciara who has confirmed that if as i think it has not worked i would start my next treatment cycle with my may af.(think it may be slightly quicker than normal as i am running out of time rapidly due to severity off endo)  going to get an appointment with dr thong for February to discuss the way forward this time & if i need to change my treatment in any way? may's not that far away, i need to pick myself up for christmas for my families sake as i know it upsets them to see me down (& i've still got loads of xmas shopping to do).

thank you to everybody for all your thoughts & wishes.

camsmum how you coping? hope you get a bpf you deserve it after what you have just gone through.

little wolf glad you got signed off

yoda good luck for thursday

twiggy fingers crossed for you

jambo & fiona hope you are well.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

i feel soooooo sick! even though i know it will be a negative, i am nervous! argh.

ozzie honey, thinking of you. the nurses were all rooting for you this morning!!! i asked if you had been in already.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls any news? you have probably phoned for result by now, really hoping you both get an early christmas prezzie    

just came on to quickly check will be back tonight have to run,

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

 for me i'm afraid, (no real surprise) back to the drawing board & get myself ready & in shape for may. got an appointment with dr thong for feb so we will see what he says.

camsmum hope you had some better news, thinking off you.

i was in about 8.05 am but spent ages talking with ciara, looked for you on the way in & out but you had probably been & gone by then.

take care everybody speak soon.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Ozzie - so sorry, hun!!!    

We may be cycling together in May - Dr. Mary told me that I would need 3 normal cycles after my laparoscopy/laparectomy in January ... the diagnostic one didn't influence my AF at all, but this time it may be different due to the surgery on the tube itself. I just hope that I won't get any fluid in the other tube ... that would really tick me off!!

Remember - now you can drink some wine, maybe even mulled wine if you like, for Christmas and get your system into shape for the next TX - like me ... losing some more weight (just need to go down by 1 BMI!!!), go to the gym/pool (try to go 3 - 5 times) and get possible other factors settled.

Camsmum - still keeping fingers crossed, hun!!! Let us know what the result is.

Yoda - assume you're off for the stims scan on Thursday then? Fingers crossed for you, hun.

Twiggy - how are you hun? 

Moira, Clarabel, Jambo, Stina & Gill - BIG HUGS to you girls!!!

I'd be up for organising a meet in January - anyone having any dates that WON'T work? And what day of the week is preferred?? I can do usually Mondays, Saturdays and Sundays any time and the rest only in the evenings.

Love,
Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie 

So so sorry sweetheart - I was hoping it was maybe too early with the home test.      .  You and DP take it easy now enjoy your Xmas together  06  looking tlike this is going to be the year for us lot!   We are all here for you when you need us.  

Little Wolf - yes stims scan 2morrow @8.10 hope it goes ok   You sound like a right fitness feak you put me to shame I only do 1hrs yoga a week  
Im good for a meet up cant do Thursday nights (yoga night) any other is ok maybe during a weekend would be nice.  See what everyone else thinks  

Camsmum - hope things are ok    

Twiggy (are you at the hospital 2morrow??

Jambo, Gill, Stina Fiona, Clarabel   Hope you guys are ok - got all the xmas shopping yet?  I'm going to put up my window lights tonight     I love Xmas feeling abit more xmasey now - made some nice ham soup yummy!! freezing outside   

Jane - How are you doing?  are you still feeling sick? or are things settling down now? 

Love to all YodaXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi ladies  

Just to let you know that I am going to let your threads run on for a few pages longer form now on. Didn't want you to think we'd forgotten about you!  

Lots of love and positive thoughts to you all    

Rachel xxxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi,

ozzie I'm really sorry sweetie        i hope your dreams come true in 2006.
will be thinking of you. so sad it hasnt worked out for you this time


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

well what an excrutiating day that was! I've been in tears pretty much all day.
Thanks for all the messages.

will do personals later but am just popping in quickly to say that we got a BFP!!!

I honestly can't believe it! I am utterly totally thrilled!! in fact we went out to the chemist and bought a test just to make sure!!! I haven't seen my dh cry in years but he was blubbing today, bless! 

hugs and positive wishes to all of you, I'm off to tell everyone!!

camsmum . xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

thanks for your support, as i said i knew on monday so although i am still a wee bit vulnerable at times i have done most of my crying & we're looking to the next cycle

camsmum             welldone i am soooo please for you both.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Camsmum

OMgoodness  this is wonderful news     send some of that fairy dust our way

         

Love Yodaxxxx 

So much for the negative nurse Jane...................


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ozzie I am really sorry honey     

Thats good that you dont have to wait long till next tx.

Look after yourselves

Jane
xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

OMG Camsmum I am so pleased for you honey.               Well done!! Im sure you are still in a state of shock. I am so glad you got your christmas pressie early      I too have contemplated going to buy a pee stick. When is your scan? By the way I've just guessed my dates the nurse wouldnt say she said they only decide the dates at the scan.

Twiggy I have no idea who you are  

Little Wolf I work full time Monday - Friday so can only do evenings and weekends except Thursday I have Spanish then. Quite nice to think after xmas I will have about 6-7 months to work full time then im off for 6ish months and then I am going back part time - been chatting with DH and we are thinking about 20 hours a week     

Gill how are you?

Yoda hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Im not feeling as sick now it was worse when I was still taking those messy pessaries. Eating constanly helps   well it hasnt helped my waistline  

Well Im off to put my feet up.

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

what a mixed bag of emotions

ozzie i am really really sorry honey am thinking of you we are here if you need us and i am sure you will get a positive in may  

camsmum am so happy for you, those pics of your embries just looked like they were going to take  you will def need a bigger house now, especially if it may be twinnies  hope the next 8-9 months go smoothly honey, keep us up to date.


jane i cant think of you either but do know your brother, my name is kirsty if that helps. i am sure if we all have a meeting i will recognise your face. You relax and put your feet up honey  where do you work? is it easy to transfer to part time hours?

yoda how are you honey? nah am not at hosi tomorrow just have to phone for results of blood test to see if i ovulated. I hope your scan goes well. You do 1 hr more exercise than me, the only exercise i get is        i put up my tree and lights on sunday and started wrapping pressies i have (but rabbit keeps trying to eat them!) am going to try and be organised this year as have to start getting ready for holiday soon 

hi little wolf hows it going. I cant do the first 2 weeks in january as am on holiday but would really like to meet you all. I can do from 14th onwards i work monday to friday but could get time off if it was during the week as have a bit of leave left. Weekends and nights are also fine for me, weekend afternoon would possibly suit most people better? i am easy see what everyone else thinks. (just realised what i wrote   am only easy during ov just ask dh   ).

hi to anyone i have missed, take care,

twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all,
thank for the congrats. I wish ozzie and I had could have celebrated together though  

Yoda - hi sweetie, how did the scan go? did you get your stimming injection this morning? I saw your name on the list but didn't get to the hospital until 10am....naughty!! hope it all went well sweetie! did you make sure they gave you enough needles this time!

twiggy - it's wierd but I was looking at the web yesterday morning (trying to keep my mind off the inevitable phone call!) and i noticed they had dropped the price of the house we were looking at by £40,000!! so we might go and have another look at it at the weekend! I laughed at your easy comment! don't think my dh remembers what s*x is it's been so long!! He is now saying he has super   because he can impregnante me without coming near me. Men 

jane - my scan is 29/12 when is yours? I know they wont date you until the scan - something to do with implantation timing being different in different people I think- but  at least we know the exact date of conception. you just keep on eating - after all you could be eating for three now!

little wolf - hi sweetie, how is it going? you sound sooooo fit! you put me to shame! i used to do body combat twice a week and go swimming (but the swimming mostly consisted of nattering with friend at one end of the swimming pool!) would love to meet up in january. it is easier for me at the weekends too but can manage weekday evenings too.

hi to everyone else ! You are all very quiet, hope things are ok? moira? clarabel? 

Fiona- if you are peeking in I just wanted to thank you sooo much for the advice over the past couple of weeks, you really helped  

camsmum


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Can I ask if we can split this topic again? 2 out of 3 replies I make are lost because it tells me I have already posted.    

Thx. Will be slightly more talkative when I know I won't lose the lot, but if you fancy an update see "on again, off again II"


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

HI everyone,
Gosh, alot has happened since I last posted. I have been so busy at work and I have been away, so aven't had a chance to log in.
Ozzie, I am so sorry to hear it didn't work out. It really does suck and I do hope it works for you soon. I will hopefully start again next June or July. I have to have my tubes removed in Feb and I hope to start again as soon as poss after that.
Casmum, I am so happy for you. It is great to hear that it does actually work and you must be over the moon. Take good care of yourself and make sure your hubby spoils you.
Hi to everyone else, I hope you are managing to keep sane at this crazy time of year. 
Take care
Love Moira xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya

ok for stims - started today.  

Hope all you guys are taking good care of yourselves

Love YodaXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone


What grade were the embryos they put back into you.  Is it grade 1 and 2 only 

and why does the lining of the womb need to be below 4mm - I was 1.8 so ok

Also I am due to ovulate in around 6 days time they say my EC will be around the 19th so Ovulation  will be way over by then - do you understand what I am asking will I still get preg even if not ovulating or is that why EC.  I am getting quite confused now   probably reading too much into things



Cheers

Yodaxx

Camsmum - yes got plenty of needles this time and a lovely purple bag   

Clarabel - my posting seems to be ok try again... It's a nightmare when you loose everything happened to me today so ended up just posting a short message.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Am away on my course at the moment but just wanted to send

love to Ozzie you are in my prayers

and congratulations to camsmum

positive thoughts to you all

love

J


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Ozzie- I am really sorry things have not worked out this time. It is very difficult. Next time!!!!!!!

Camsmum- congratulations to you! That is excellent news- I told you not to worry too much. I hope that your oHSS is still under control and won't make an appearance.


All the best everyone
Fiona


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi yoda,

congrats on graduating to stims! Don't worry about ovulating, the down regging drug stops your body from ovulating which is why you need the hcg shot before ec. (17th for you if ec is 19h?) omg, you will have embies on board for xmas day...how exciting!!! 

How are you finding the stimming injection? i hated it! it reallly stings! I almost looked forward to getting the dr straight after as it was less ainful. how sad am I ?


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anyone seen the counselling service at ERI? I wasn't going to, but I have been asked to go see them to check on my motives for doing the IVF (my husband wants to, I don't, we have agreed a compromise together). I am not sure if the counselling is to help me with my decision or whether they report back to the clinic, ie. can the service block my tx or do they have an entirely external role?

I only told them I didn't want to do it cos I am very upset with a dr who won't accept liability for a mistake, and now I am worried I will lose my tx over it. The silliest thing is they want me to see the counsellor to stop me being stressed over my tx (which I am now not stressed about at all because we finally have dates) but now I am incredibly stressed that the counsellor will tell them I can't have my tx! They are now the cause of the stress, not the cure! The bit of the tx I don't want to do falls _before _the appointment anyway , so if she says I can't do it cos she thinks I shouldn't then I have already gone and had to do it anyway, but I just can't possibly have a success, which is obviously the only reason I would do it at all!


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Clarabel.

DH and I had counselling at EFREC in Nov 03 when we had treatment scheduled for Feb 04.    The counsellor was not judgemental in any way, and I think it is an entirely independent service.  We just talked things through and I think they were just there to explore all the aspects of our IF e.g. how we would cope if TX failed; did we realise that TX may result in a multiple birth etc.etc.

For us personally, we did not cover any areas we hadn't already thought of ourselves, and we didn't find it particularly helpful (although the counsellor was lovely).  I guess with 12+ yrs of ttc, we've thought through the implications endlessly, and experienced all the emotions   

Good luck, whatever you decide.

Eilidh
XXXX


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

yoda glad to see you have started on the stim not long now until ec     camsmums right the dr drugs stop you ovulating thats why they down regulate you so they can control your cycle. dont worry everything will be okay    

camsmum how are you ?? hope you & dh are well    hope ohss stays away.

clarabel dont worry to much about the  counsellor, they are very independent & have your interests at heart.

hope everybody else is well


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Clarabel I have just had my last appointment with the counsellor she has really helped me over the last six months and not just with tx she made me realise a few things about myself that I knew I needed to fix but was ignoring. She is really nice and as Eilidh said she is not judgemental. Although she does give a report to the docs I dont think she can recommend to them you dont have tx. You can usually get an appointment with her at short notice so why dont you try and move the appointment if you feel you want it before your tx starts. She doesnt give advice but kind of helps you to make your decisions yourself and help you understand why you feel the way you do and that these feelings are ok. My DH didnt want to go but she does see couples.

Yoda like Camsmum said the d/r drugs are to stop your own body taking over and ovulating. And then the HCG shot rippens the follicles for EC which is what they count as the (artificial) ovulating. You body will have a totally different cycle with the IVF e.g I had not had a visit from AF for 7 weeks when I found out I was pregnant and I normally have a 26 day cycle but I think that I was only 4 weeks at that stage. I am jealous that you got a purple bag cause I got a not so nice maroon one!

Camsmum how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Ozzie how are you honey ? 

Twiggy you sound so organised with xmas.

Well guys I am knackered - and I had a nap earlier too! so I am off to bed.

Jane
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

ooo I forgot to say, Jane (the nurse who wasnt looking too positive when the ohss went away) rang me today. She has been on holiday since Tuesday so wasn't around for my pregnancy test. She just rang to say congratulations and how pleased she was for me ....I thought that was really sweet of her   They are all so friendly at eri! 

Clarabel- you have an awful lot of issues to deal with at the moment, your studies/work/finances/various health problems/allergies etc etc. i know it is completely up to you but i would be very tempted to go to the councillor. I have a friend who is training to be a councillor at eri...she has had 4 children through ivf......and she is a really wonderful person. The councillors are there primarily for YOU, not for the doctors so please don't worry about that. Ultimately the decision of whether or not to go forward with the ivf is yours, it has nothing to do with the councillor. But you really need to be sure in your own mind that this is definately what you want to do and that you are not just doing it because dh/family/whoever want you to. It is YOUR body, YOUR emotions YOUR health and ultimately YOUR responsibilty. The councillor is there to help you sort all of this out and to help as much as they can. Whatever you decide to do, I wish you the very best of luck


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

jane1604 said:


> You can usually get an appointment with her at short notice so why dont you try and move the appointment if you feel you want it before your tx starts.


She is on holiday, which is why they can't fit me in before everything starts. Problem is that because of where my tx fell they have only ever seen me when I was at maximum stress (not eaten or slept in 13 weeks, had nothing but exams, placements, they told me I was going to need surgery and then I didn't then I did then I didn't...) and ALL of that has now gone away as of yesterday. I DON'T want to do the cycle, I will never give anyone any different answer on that one, but I have agreed to it and that is what I intend to do. I don't want IVF but I don't want no babies. I don't have an option 3 so bring on the lesser of the 2 evils. I don't want the PROCESS, but the potential end result is worth going after. I am scared, who wouldn't be, especially someone who has already been in more than 1 medical accident? The fears, though, are entirely irrational and I know that so they are irrelevant. I just wish there were 2 hospitals here, cos I have to go back to the same ward that gave me my fear of hospitals.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Clarabel

I'm sorry to hear about your difficulties.

In my experience, when you talk to friends (even on FF) we often reply with our own experience as examples of alternatives as a genuine way of helping you make your mind up. A counsellor won't do that. It is absoloutly refreshing - knowing that they are there just for you. That they won't give you advice but only help you to understand your own thoughts and feelings.

If you can't get an appointment with the RIE counsellor before your treatment, there are lots of other agencies that could help. Although they may not have experience in this field, they could still help you explore your feelings and come to some clarity of thought.

I wish you all the best. In my experience of the blue team (three IVF cycles) they are very professional and will be trying their utmost best to make sure they give you the best treatment and look after you well. (and believe me, as a nurse, I'm always evaluating their practice!!)

J


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43978.0.html

pam xx


----------

